# East Texas Rut



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Bucks were on the move and chasing does in Polk county last weekend. This weekend looks a bit warm, but the one after that looks like it will be the coolest weather so far this Fall. Should be prime time to be in the woods!!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah, they are pushing the does a little here now. Not full blown yet, but it has definitely started. When is the next full moon? It should be on then.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Full moon is the 16th this month.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

It's on now, bucks traveling, the scent is in the air.


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

I didn't see anything but sweat dripping into my eyes this weekend in our area of Polk Co, and Saturday evening the wind was wrong for my setup. Looking forward to next weekend, it oughta be kicking off pretty good then


----------

